# Anyone testing 15th Jan



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Well i guess im finally in my 2ww..........
TTc for 3+ years, diagnosed PCOS @ 19. metformin 1500mg/clomid 50,100+150mg- all no response.
Had Ovarian drilling september 9 2010.... about 16 weeks after op had first period in 8 years.( had +opk exactly 14 days before AF arrived, had sore boobs, "heavy crampy feelig" about 4-5 days before)

I monitored my next cycle, and had definate signs of ovulation again on day 19. EWCM. and +opks, so im guessing i have ovulated again, Which is fantastic!!!!!

Im now day 21 of cycle and based on ovulation am due to Test on day 34, or AF should arrive.
Dh and i, BD'd 6 out of 9 nights in the period leading upto, and two days after O, so im hoping we have covered it!!!

Just wondering if anyone else is due to test on the same day(or there abouts), and when i should expect to have symptoms. if any!!

Wishing every one luck !!!!
       
Amy xxx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Amy

I am due to test on the 16th Jan so it would be good if we could keep each other company on the 2ww. I have just completed my 6th cycle of Ovulation Induction using Menopur injections. The symptom thing is interesting as I find pg and AF symptoms can be very similar and can start from about 7/10 days post ovulation.

Lets hope this is a really good new years present for both of us.

SS


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

shooting star....

I really hope it is a good start to the new year!!!

To be honest im just over the moon for my body to actually be doing something on its own for the first time in 8 years. Im not sure if i will have concieved on my second cycle, but who knows, suppose it could happen, think thats just me preparing myself for it not to happen.

Im gatehring then, that its completley normal at this stage not to be feeling any different (as im not!) and have no symptoms.
Last cycle i did have really sore boobs about 3-4 days before AF arrived, so suppose i just need to be patient and see what happens!
easier said than done though.......

I really hope this is our month. Strangley too, if i have concieved this month, then my due date(based on ovulation dates) would be my 2nd wedding anniversary!!!

Hoping and praying    
Amy


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good evening, how are you all??

Im now 6DPO

have had slightly sore boobs today, not sure if related to anything, but im noticing every little twinge and hoping it could mean something!!!! so fingers crossed!!!

Had a bit of bad news today, our dog (lives at my mums- but still "our dog") has had to be put down, he hasnt been well for a while, but still been a sad day, hes been with the family for 9 years, so will be strange without him, could do with some good news to cheer everyone up........

How are you shooting star? 

Amy x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Amy

So sorry to hear about your dog. I totally understand how much a part of the family they are we had 2 Kerry Blue Terriers and one died in May. It really is hard when they go.

I too have been having twinges and sore boobs but I know lots of my symptoms will still be due to the HCG injection up until 10dpo. 

Sorry I have not been on for a few days as I started a new job last week (part time cos I am blessed enough to have a 2yr old) and it has been really busy finishing off in the old job and starting the next.

SS


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

SS- Dont worry, i dont come on here all that often when im in work during the week, im now 8DPO and continuing with sore boobs, but dont seem to have the crampy pains that i did yesterday?

I had appointment at fertility clinic today, they are continuing with the plan to re-start clomid with next period (if i have one), for 2 cycles, at increasing doses. if i dont ovulate regulary on clomid then will be starting injectables. 

I wasnt sure if they would restart the clomid as i have had a period on my own last month, and possibly another cycle this month...... but they said will ensure regular ovulation, and help "time" everything. as will be monitored each month they will be able to see whats going on. Im happy with that as at least i feel like im doing something!!!

Congrats on the new job, im sure working part-time with a 2 year old is still hard work!!!
Amy x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Amy

Glad you are going to have monitoring as this really helps but lets hope you don't need it!

I think I am 10dpo today and have had some sharp pains today. I am really struggling with the 2ww now. Its far too early to test and although I want to test I get so upset and feel so depressed when its negative. 

New job is really hard and want to leave already!

Hope you are doing ok

SS


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Amy, my OTD is 22nd Jan. I saw your post and wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow.  
Persian


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Amy

Just wanted to say all the best for this weekend, I hope you get your BFP

SS


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good morning Shooting star,

Thank you for you thoughts but i think its over for this month. I caved in and tested this [email protected] 7am (13DPO) and it was BFN,  i went back to sleep for an hour or so and was woke up with AF pains and a little spotting , so think she will arrive properly later today or tomorow. I feel a bit silly that i actually let myself believe that i could be pregnant.

But on a positive note (if there is one!!)  , it means i can now start clomid again, which if my body has started trying to doing things on its own, then surley clomid has got a betterchance of working and can only increase my chances in the coming months!!!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you  , and i   that you get those two lovely little lines!!!!!! 

Amy xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry Persian, 

IDidnt see your post untill I had posted mine, didnt want you to think I was being rude  !!!
As you can see in my last reply, I think is game over for this month, but means I will now be starting clomid again when AF arrives properly,
Thank you for thinkng of me, and I hope you get you BFP on the 22nd!!!   ,

Keep us updated!!
Amy
xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Amy - still hoping you might get a positive in the next few days but if not hopefully the clomid will do the trick.

Persion - All the best for your test next week

2 days until I test but cant face as I am still getting these pains. Will probably just wait and see if AF arrives next week

SS


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Well ladies, Def BFN for me this month, but have taken my clomid this morning, so at least i feel like im doing something.

SS- i hope AF keeps away, and your pains are just a sign of things adjusting!!

Persian- let us know how you get on!

I have the in-laws coming this afternoon to watch the Everton/liverpool football match, so sould keep my occupied for the afternoon at least.

Baby dust to all xxxxxxx

Amy
xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Amy

We had the inlaws yesterday.

Sorry you got a negative but good that you have started the clomid again. Clomid worked for me on the 4th cycle. 

Tested today, one day early, and got a faint positive on a cheep supermarket test. Excited but nervous. Will use a clear blue digital tomorrow morning and hope its positive

SS


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations ss! A line is a line! Hope it stays fo you., what lovely news! Xx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

SS - Fabulous! Congrats!!    . It'll be even darler tomorrow! It's so funny being delighted to hear of a pregnancy. Outside of FF I usually just sigh and feel crap.

I woke up to those horrible pre-AF feelings at about 5am this morning. Wen to the loo to check knickers but fortunately no blood. Am now thinking of testing Thursday or Friday (OTD Saturday) as do not want to find out it's negative from AF. Although one of my cats licked my belly button so am trying to take that as a good sign as he's never done that before! 

Persian


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Amy and Persian

I did a Clear blue digital this morning and it came up 'PREGNANT 2-3' in under a minute.

Persian - I totally understand what you mean about hearing about people getting pg, fertility friends and the outside world always seems soo different because we all know how much we all go through. I really hope AF does not arrive for you. I have had AF type symptoms on and off for several days so the two sets of symptoms are very similar.

SS


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

SS- Im so glad you got you BFP, heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!! 

Persian-I hope this is a lucky month for you too. I was adamant i wasn't going to test early-I did....only by one day, but AF arrived less that 3 hours after doing it, so should have just waited!!!!
I totally agree with what your saying about hearing others news, its different when you know of people going through the same or similar things, I usually get upset hearing of peoples pregnancys, but now get very excited when hear of people who have struggled who get there BFP's, as you can understand what they are feeling, and how exciting it must feel, I wouldnt wist the "infertility journey" on anyone.

I _*WILL*_ be a mummy one day.........

Amy xx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Amy - you will definitely be a mum. I wish I had your young eggs!!!

SS - Looks like your pregnancy hormone levels are way up there! What do you need to do now? Who are you going to tell? I haven't even thought that far yet . Am just sooooo hoping for a BFP. 

Persian x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Persian - I am hoping you get your BFP too, and Amy.

I have to take progesterone pessaries and asprin as it is a high risk pregnancy. I have a booking in appointment at the GP's tomorrow evening where they do all the paperwork an appointment with my con on the 4th Feb and an early scan booked for the 8th Feb.

Just praying everything is ok.

SS`


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Persian- how are you doing  ? managed to resist testing yet... your very good if you have !!

I just hope that my "young eggs"start to make a regular appearance, no good being young, if they wont mature, and come out. Fingers crossed for the upcoming months


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Amy - I've just been reading about IVM. It's just like IVF but before they fertilise the eggs after they have collected them from the ovaries, they mature them! That would solve your probs! I think it's even cheaper than IVF as you wouldn't need to have as much of the stimming drugs. How's today been?

SS - How you feeling today? I know what you mean...I expect I'd be the same. As soon as you get over one hurdle the next is in sight. I don'r think I'll relax until I have a baby in my arms.

AFM - Oh today has been one of those days where one minute I get excited and the next I feel really down. Still no symptoms except those that I'm probably feeling due to my cold. Defo testing Friday. Have been thinking I might even test tomorrow but I'd be too scared of seeing a negative result.

Persian


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi All

Luck didnt work this time    but Still Optimistic.......... didnt lose hope................... 

Loads of prayers for all of u


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Still Optimistic -  
Persian


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Persian... How are you? any news yet?    

Ive read a little about IVM, if clomid is unsuccessful this time around again then i think it would be something we would consider. I'm pretty sure we would be eligible for NHS treatment, and have not as yet had any attempts of iui/ivf. i think the consultants are hopeful that they will be able to make me ovulate naturally....2 1/2 years later though and only just had first period, so we will see.

Still optimistic, I'm sorry this wasn't your month , but its great that you can stay positive, I'm hoping your next cycle is more successful!!

Amy xx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Amy, it's a BFN for me this time. Tested this morning and was first just numb then cried lots. Am feeling much better now. Have DH with me and having lots of cuddles. Will do a test tomorrow and see if anything changes. Doubt it will as used a first response test which is super sensitive. All I do is hope it works next time. We did all we could, I put everything on hold, excercised regularly, had a very healthy diet and cut out alcohol (that was very painful). Fortunately I don't smoke so that was one thing I didn't have to worry about. I also did a relaxation CD every day and took the Zita West supps. I'm happy that we did everything we could as so at least we have no regrets. I just hope the next cycle comes round soon. Amy, you are young and if you've been trying for so long you qualify for ivf/m. In your shoes I would push for IVF as with your young eggs you are likely to succeed. It's when eggs are older that difficulty arise.

Still optimistic - have you heard any news on a review of your tx? I hope you're alright. Roll on next cycle eh? 

Shooting star - I hope you're still walking on air! You can be my lucky mascot (I don't mean to sound patronising )

Hugs to all,

Persian


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

persian, im so sorry you didnt get what you hoped for this month , and whilst i dont want to give you false hope, its not over until AF arrives..... I hope things change for you. Its so hard to see a negative test, even if you try and convince youself that you arent PG, theres always a bit of you that thinks you are, its heartbreaking to be let down month after month, Im glad your DH is supportive, and cuddles are always good!! I really struggled with my BFN this month, in prevoius mnths although i desperatley wanted it, deep down i didnt think ot was poss.... so to get a BFN after KNOWING i had ovulated was even more dissapointing..

I hope your next cycle comes round soon for you, and you get your much deserved BFP 

xxxx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Amy. I only get a chance to conceive through IVF as due to my sever endo I'm put on meds that stop my cycles as they cause my endo to get worse. So this month was the first time in over 6 months that there was the possiblity of being preggers. Am gutted but am now just looking forward to the next ivf. Hoping it will be just a few months.

I just know you be pregnant in no time.

Persian


----------

